# I5-2500k vs 3570k(Sandy vs Ivy)



## Walrus (Jun 1, 2012)

Ordering full PC in three days, but then thought what Generation of I5 do i want?
I am mainly using this computer for gaming and intend on overclocking, and I am not using liquid cooling (but my case has many fans (CM-Storm Scout).
If you would advice me to go with the 3570k (Ivy), what series of motherboard do I want? A z77 or a z68 gen3.
It is only a matter of 25$ so price is not a factor.
Build:
Gtx 670 ftw 2gb
Intel I5 (2nd or 3rd gen)
SSD- corsair force gt 120gb
8gb corsair vengence
tx650w corsair
Windows home premium 
WD Caviar Black 500 gb
Samsung 22x DVD burner
Cooler Master hyper 212 evo
CM-Storm Scout case

Thanks,
Walrus


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2012)

If the 2500k is cheaper then go for that. they easily overclock to 4.8Ghz or & even higher.

Since you are getting a new system, I suggest going for a z77 board.

as far as Gen3 is concerned it makes very little difference (about 1% at best) but like i say, If you are building a new system, theres no reason not to go with a hardware that supports all these new features even if some of them are a bit of a gimmick


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2012)

Go for the newer one, the small difference in price makes it a worthy step up


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 1, 2012)

Either is fine, but I lean towards 2500K because its cheaper.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 1, 2012)

If you intend on overclocking but NOT going water, then Sandy Bridge is the better choice. Ivy chips get hotter when overclocked, but are also a bit faster than Sandy chips at the same clock speed(by about 300MHz. i.e. a 4GHz Ivy will perform nearly the same as a comparable Sandy at 4.3GHz).
As far as board goes, Z77, hands down. It's newer tech, has more features, and will allow you to upgrade to Ivy down the road should you choose to.
Really, you can't go wrong with either processor, just make sure you go with a Z77 board


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 1, 2012)

Rather than go into detail, here's the big picture.

Ivy Bridge:
Better instructions per cycle (IPC), so similar clocks to SB will yield better performance.
Poorer thermal transfer, due to Intel manufacturing choices.
PCI-e 3.0 for future graphics cards, but little benefit with current generation.
More integrated controllers, specifically USB 3.0.


Sandy Bridge:
Lower, in general, pricing due to being "old."
Higher overclocks, in general, are possible.
"Only" PCI-e 2.0, but no real influence on the current generation of graphics cards.
Less integrated peripherals, generally leading to slightly higher motherboard prices.


If I were buying:
Pair a 2500k with a Z77 based board.  In the future, you can switch to an IB processor, while getting a cheap and excellent overclocker now.  

Additionally, read the Asus direct copper 2 review on this site.  It may be worth getting, in lieu of what you have said.  If it isn't, then at least it's something to consider.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 1, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Rather than go into detail, here's the big picture.
> 
> Ivy Bridge:
> Better instructions per cycle (IPC), so similar clocks to SB will yield better performance.
> ...



That's handled by the chipset, not processor. Z77 has an integrated USB3.0 controller, whereas Z68 did not.


----------



## Walrus (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for the help
One more thing, when someone is saying that they have to "flash bio" for ivy bridge what does that mean?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash bios, you only need to do that for older 6x boards which didn't have Ivy Bridge support right out of their ancient boxes, the updated bios has the profiles of the new Ivy Bridge chips


----------



## Walrus (Jun 1, 2012)

So if i were to get GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA... (Gigabyte ga-z77x-ud5h) I would be fine?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, you will not need to flash your BIOS to get the profiles of the Ivy Bridge processors.


----------



## Walrus (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, that was my only concern with the building of my pc, can relax now


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2012)

Walrus said:


> So if i were to get GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA... (Gigabyte ga-z77x-ud5h) I would be fine?



would be a great choice


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If the 2500k is cheaper then go for that. they easily overclock to 4.8Ghz or & even higher.



 Tell that to Crazyeyesreaper, whose 2500K reached 4.4 GHz only.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Tell that to Crazyeyesreaper, whose 2500K reached 4.4 GHz only.



I was just going to say that also Dave...

I guess only in Europe all there intels do 4.8+ghz


----------



## theeldest (Jun 2, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> If you intend on overclocking but NOT going water, then Sandy Bridge is the better choice. Ivy chips get hotter when overclocked, but are also a bit faster than Sandy chips at the same clock speed(by about 300MHz. i.e. a 4GHz Ivy will perform nearly the same as a comparable Sandy at 4.3GHz).
> As far as board goes, Z77, hands down. It's newer tech, has more features, and will allow you to upgrade to Ivy down the road should you choose to.
> Really, you can't go wrong with either processor, just make sure you go with a Z77 board



Seconded.

The Gigabyte UD5H board you're looking at is great.

Since you're not doing a water loop and it's cheaper, get the 2500k.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 2, 2012)

"Only" 4.4Ghz. While it's a valid statement relative to the other ones it still makes me shake my head. We are kinda spoiled these days.


----------

